# Removing ticks! :(



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Take him into the vet and have the vet techs take it off.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I use tweezers - and unfortunately you end up pulling out more than just the tick.

I wouldn't use tick shampoo on his face.... you don't want that in his eyes.

Stay calm and take to vet or a groomer for them to remove for you.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've always heard that ticks breath through their backs...we smear Vaseline or similar on them and they will release their hold and then you should be able to remove them with tweezers. They don't release immediately, might take a minute or 2. Holding him still while you remove it could require an extra pair of hands... or in your case several logging chains and a stout tree....


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Stick his butt in a corner so he cannot back up and out of the hold. Straddle him around the shoulders; with one hand under his jaw, holding his head against your leg with the tick eyebrow facing out; and the tick removal device in the other hand. Have your wife (or some one else who can step in and help) use a slow treat method (lickety stick, or licky pad) to keep his focus, and block his body in from moving forward. While distracted, move quickly and remove the tick. 

We use this device Amazon.com : The Original Tick Key -Tick Removal Device - Portable, Safe and Highly Effective Tick Removal Tool (Purple) : Pet Supplies 

But I've also used tweezers. Have a cup with rubbing alcohol at the ready to drop the sucker in after you pull him out. And remember to get the head! And don't forget to follow up with your vet re: tick born disease tests to make sure he didn't catch something.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely NEVER pour anything, shampoo, vaseline, nail polish remover etc, NOTHING on a tick. Doing so puts the tick in distress and causes it to regurgitate it's gut contents into the host (you or your dog) before it backs out. This results the host being infected with anything the tick is carrying, anaplasmosis, lyme etc. 

As the CDC says, there is only one safe way to remove ticks, and that is to grasp close to the head and pull back with steady pressure until removed. It's fine to use one of those "tick tornadoes" (I don't know why anyone would, fingers are the fastest easiest way, and when there is a tick I want it gone NOW) if you want to, but even tweezers aren't great because you can squeeze the tick enough to force regurgitation once again. 

If your dog won't hold still, get someone to help you hold him and pull it off.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

There must be something wrong in my technique. I have done my level best to grab his head with my hands but I cannot get enough grip. Truth is he thrashes his head wildly and with enough force to stun me; if I use my arms to grip his head then he smacks me right under the chin.

The best I seem able to do it pick him up so that my wife can have a go. She came very close but even if she had succeeded any force applied to the tick would have been from our dog's head thrashing.

The local vet nurse said she can remove it, but it will need to wait until morning. Btw, the Tick Key looks a lot better than the plastic removers they sell over here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hildae said:


> fingers are the fastest easiest way, and when there is a tick I want it gone


You must have longer fingernails than I do + have bigger ticks/waiting for them to be engorged.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> You must have longer fingernails than I do + have bigger ticks/waiting for them to be engorged.


I don't have any fingernails, I hate them long so they stay cut down as short as they can be without hurting. Ticks are about sesame size, no tick lasts in my house long enough to get a meal.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Maybe try approaching him from the rear? Have you or your wife sitting with his head in your/her lap (with him sitting) and grab both sides of his collar while pushing his chin up a bit, so the other one can come up from behind. Gently rub his shouders, ears, etc. while straddlng him and then quickly try to remove the tick. Easier said than done, I'm sure.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Two vet nurses removed it by having him roll over, and then pinning him to the floor on his back. There is now a raw pink swollen bump above his eyebrow? That wasn't easy at all..


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Howler said:


> Two vet nurses removed it by having him roll over, and then pinning him to the floor on his back. There is now a raw pink swollen bump above his eyebrow? That wasn't easy at all..


The bump is typical... especially if you've been fussing at it. It should subside in a few days.

Note that I took a tick off a similar spot on my girl Moxie a few years ago and the fur at that spot never grew back...


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

At least it's off. That has to be a relief....


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

tikiandme said:


> At least it's off. That has to be a relief....


Well I'm not sure what the harm is after they have sunken their teeth into a prey - do they lay eggs in the fur?


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Howler said:


> Well I'm not sure what the harm is after they have sunken their teeth into a prey - do they lay eggs in the fur?


Ticks lay their eggs on the ground, so you don't have to worry about that. The tick has to have been attached and feeding longer than 36 to 48 hrs to transmit any infection. ( Anyone correct me if I have that wrong. That's what I was told by my vet years ago.) Did your vet tell you if your dog should come back in after a certain amount of time to be tested for tick born disease? I don't know how prevalent tick born disease is where you live. I'm not trying to alarm you, but just make you aware.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Howler said:


> Well I'm not sure what the harm is after they have sunken their teeth into a prey - do they lay eggs in the fur?


The longer its attached the more time it has to share it's diseases with your dog.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

tikiandme said:


> Did your vet tell you if your dog should come back in after a certain amount of time to be tested for tick born disease?


No! They also did not apply an antiseptic to the wound 

What should I do next?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Howler said:


> Well I'm not sure what the harm is after they have sunken their teeth into a prey - do they lay eggs in the fur?


Here is some info that may be helpful-

Ticks | Pets & Parasites: The Pet Owner's Parasite Resource (petsandparasites.org)


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

Ah well... the UK is technologically backwards, so we don't bother with that stuff 😱

Treatments for Lyme disease are frustrated in the UK, even for people, with one action group stating: "_Many patients, frustrated by the lack of care they receive on the NHS, turn to private doctors and clinics, many of which are overseas_."

I now need multiple vets to get medical cover for Murphy because my first vet refused to issue a prescription for preventative tablets (e.g. NexGard) as they use topical treatments instead. Not sure what will happen next but I have a feeling my efforts will end in fruitless expenditure..

If you live in USA and have private healthcare this will sound bizarre but in the UK the standards are set by a national health service that is underfunded, so the benchmarks that need to be beaten by UK private healthcare are appalling low. Vets obviously can fall far below those standards, and poor Murphy may need to fend for himself


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Howler said:


> No! They also did not apply an antiseptic to the wound
> 
> What should I do next?


Nothing to do at this point other than monitor the wound (as you would any wound) to make sure there is no sign of infection. I think you probably removed the tick soon enough to hopefully avoid transmission of any diseases, but they can show up months after the bite, so do some research so you know what the symptoms of the various diseases are and can watch for them. Most are treated pretty effectively with antibiotics if they are caught early. 

FWIW, I live in a high-risk area for ticks and tick diseases and everyone I know, including myself, pull multiple ticks off their dogs every year (some pull multiple ticks a week... or a day). Most of my friends have had dogs that have tested positive and/or had dogs become sick due to tick diseases, but I only know a small handful that had serious illness or lost a dog (usually to Lyme's nephritis). Many young, healthy dogs are capable of fighting off the infection themselves and my vet rarely treats (or tests) unless the dog is symptomatic.


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

The tick was on there far too long. As we hoped Murphy would calm down and let us remove it we tried several time for day before posting here for help, and the vet appointment was the day after, so around 48 hours!

My understanding is that I need to watch for a rash on his skin - wouldn't antibiotics be appropriate as a preventative treatment?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I still wouldn't worry too much. My holistic vet is of the opinion that ticks don't transfer bacterium until they are engorged and ready to detached, though most sources put it at 24-48 hrs after it attaches. FWIW my regular vet also does not give antibiotics for every tick bite...or even if the dog tests positive... unless the dog is showing symptoms of an infection.

The most typical symptom of Lyme's in dogs is lethargy, fever and lameness. They don't generally get a rash like humans do.









Lyme Disease in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


Lyme disease is a growing concern as ticks migrate. It often presents as a lameness but can also show up as kidney failure. Treatment with one of the following antibiotics doxycycline, amoxicillin, or azithromycin lasts for 4 weeks. Preventives are available to help protect your dog from this...




vcahospitals.com


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I think the advice Lisa gave you is spot on. You probably got the tick off in time to avoid infection, but know the symptoms of the various tick born diseases in your area just in case he might ever become infected in the futurre. Also check Murphy for ticks daily so if you find any you can get them taken care of asap. I give my dog a once over at the end of each day just in case a tick may have decided to hitch a ride. Now try to relax a bit and enjoy your puppy !


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been using this tool for over 5 years and it works flawlessly a couple of weeks ago I easily pulled a tick that was so small it would have been impossible to grab with fingers. I've been recommending it to people since the first time I used it.Amazon.com : TickEase Tick Remover Dual Tipped Tweezers : Pet Supplies


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

We use these and they have been very effective in complete removal:









Amazon.com : Tick Twister Tick Remover Set Small Large : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Tick Twister Tick Remover Set Small Large : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Howler (Feb 4, 2021)

A small bump (or large spot) has grown near to where the tick was. The bump is hard to the touch. Is this an infection, and should he go back to the vet?


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Probably not anything to worry about. If it's smaller than the tip of your finger and doesn't seem sore or infected, it's likely just a normal reaction to the bite or any "damage" to the tissues that happened when you removed the tick (my kids frequently get those bumps). You can always call your vet to see what they think, but I think you're probably OK just monitoring it for now. If it's still there in a few weeks, or it looks red, irritated, seepy, or otherwise infected, or if it grows, then you probably want to have it looked at.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

My Golden got very sick after being bit by a tic. We found it a day after a hunt test in Arkansas and we removed it. He did not get sick for a couple of weeks, he went down unable to lift his head over a 24 hour period. they tested him and he tested positive. The gave him a round of antibiotics and within three days he was ok....BUT! 

A month later he went down again over a 24 hour period. Again, on antibiotics and he was ok............BUT a few weeks later he went down again. We were out of the country on a cruise we had committed to months before. Our son was watching our dogs, and he contacted us, although we had warned him to watch for this. He then took our boy to a 24hr. Vet hospital. They kept him for 4 days while watching him and administering antibiotics. Again he got better. When we got home we got in touch with a vet that had retired, but we had used him for years. He looked over the paper work and told us to put him back on Doxy (antibiotic) for 6 months. That fixed him, but it cost us a fortune to get to this point.

Be aggressive in managing your pup when bitten by a tic. It can be deadly if you are not on top of it....


Good luck


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't panic Howler... I live in Tick central (New England) and every dog I know here has to have a few ticks removed every season (some have ticks removed every DAY). I've only dealt with tick-related issues twice. Once we just happened to catch a Lyme infection in one of my dogs when he was being tested for heartworm. We got a C6 test on him which was screamingly high (I don't remember exact numbers but it was something like "start to worry if his numbers go above 60" and his test came back at something like 600!) but he was entirely asymptomatic and we never treated him and he cleared the infection on his own. Another dog presented as lame so we had her tested and she came back positive for Lyme. We also ran a blood test and her kidney numbers were also going off (a potential sign of Lymes Nephritis), so we put her on Doxi for about 4 months until her tests finally came back normal. That was about four years ago and she's been fine since. 

All is a long way to say... definitely keep in mind that your dog got a tick bite and if he presents with anything concerning health-wise, you should mention it to your vet. BUT, FWIW, my vet won't generally test or treat for the various tick diseases unless the dog presents with a symptom. Chances are good your boy will be just fine...


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Howler said:


> A small bump (or large spot) has grown near to where the tick was. The bump is hard to the touch. Is this an infection, and should he go back to the vet?


That isn't uncommon, especially if the tick was allowed to remain on the dog for a chunk of time. The body reacts to the tick bite because of the saliva and other fluids the tick can introduce to the dog. It usually goes away on it's own after a week though sometimes it takes longer. Watch for any signs of infection, but otherwise it should go away. Some dogs develop a permanent bald spot there, or the hair may grow back white too, though some dogs have no permanent effects. Make sure that you get your dog a full tick panel 30 days after the bite.


----------

